# Which immigration lawyer: London or USA?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Considering a move to Florida with the E2 visa. Would we be better using an immigration lawyer based in London or in the USA?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Shieldmaiden said:


> Considering a move to Florida with the E2 visa. Would we be better using an immigration lawyer based in London or in the USA?


The London ones are generally more expensive. Your attorney needs experience of E2s out of London and shouldn't be connected to any other part of the project -- those attached to one-stop shops are certainly to be avoided.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you for the prompt and helpful reply. I have read your comments on another posting regarding the E2 as "The dreaded and tearful E2 visa -- don't go there!" We would agree in terms that putting life's savings into a retail start-up business which may or may not succeed is madness. We are about ready to give up on the idea after several years research and planning. Better safe than sorry? Would we live to regret this decision? We don't want to be saying for the rest of our lives "If only..."


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hodkinson Law Group - us visa consultancy - us e-2 investor visas - us immigration law


----------



## prospector170 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Which attorney?*

I have used a UK attorney for an EB5 who used a US collegue to file the paperwork.
In my experience it would be better to go direct to a US based attorney.

Try Robert P Gaffney at usvisanet based in San Francisco.


----------



## TerryHenderson (Nov 5, 2009)

prospector170 said:


> I have used a UK attorney for an EB5 who used a US collegue to file the paperwork.
> In my experience it would be better to go direct to a US based attorney.
> 
> Try Robert P Gaffney at usvisanet based in San Francisco.





The American Embassy in London has a list of lawyers on their website, you could look there, too.


----------

